# Cat Telehandler joystick functions do not work. HELP



## TH350B (Jun 4, 2017)

Hopefully someone can help me with this issue I am having as I have not been able to figure it out.

I just finished taking apart my TH350b's booms to replace a broken hydraulic hose due to the plastic guard chain breaking and puncturing it. This was a headache, but I was able to take it apart and put it back together successfully. 
Anyway, after everything seemed to be working fine, I decided to finally hook up the two wires that connect to the control box on the front 3rd boom that control the quick coupler for attaching/detaching forks or a bucket. Interestingly, the control box only needed two wires, but the cable that it connected to had 4 wires inside it. I imagine this is for an extra option that i do not have. So I ordered the correct cable, but i did not know which two wires I needed to connect to. After some research, i could not find the correct wires to connect to, so I took my chances and hooked one of the wires from the control box to one of the wires coming out of the tractor (I assume the ones coming out of the tractor go to the fuse box and rear hydraulic control box). Note that I had to raise the boom to reach the cable underneath to connect to. I tested each wire out while using the quick coupler control switch on the dash of my tractor. I could hear something click each time near the fuse pannel (this is normal and has been doing this for over 10 years) so I knew that the quick coupler control was working. After none of the wires worked, I knew something was wrong. So I tried to use the joystick to raise the boom higher and it didnt work. I tried all of the other functions of the joystick and they did not work either. The only thing that ended up working on the tractor was the tractor leveling tilt control and driving functions. I do not know why I cant get the quick coupler to work even though it is still making the usual clicking noise in the fuse box or why none of the joystick functions will move the boom at all. I checked all the fuses and they are all fine. Please give me some advice to how I can fix this issue. Thanks!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

TH350B said:


> Hopefully someone can help me with this issue I am having as I have not been able to figure it out.
> 
> I just finished taking apart my TH350b's booms to replace a broken hydraulic hose due to the plastic guard chain breaking and puncturing it. This was a headache, but I was able to take it apart and put it back together successfully.
> Anyway, after everything seemed to be working fine, I decided to finally hook up the two wires that connect to the control box on the front 3rd boom that control the quick coupler for attaching/detaching forks or a bucket. Interestingly, the control box only needed two wires, but the cable that it connected to had 4 wires inside it. I imagine this is for an extra option that i do not have. So I ordered the correct cable, but i did not know which two wires I needed to connect to. After some research, i could not find the correct wires to connect to, so I took my chances and hooked one of the wires from the control box to one of the wires coming out of the tractor (I assume the ones coming out of the tractor go to the fuse box and rear hydraulic control box). Note that I had to raise the boom to reach the cable underneath to connect to. I tested each wire out while using the quick coupler control switch on the dash of my tractor. I could hear something click each time near the fuse pannel (this is normal and has been doing this for over 10 years) so I knew that the quick coupler control was working. After none of the wires worked, I knew something was wrong. So I tried to use the joystick to raise the boom higher and it didnt work. I tried all of the other functions of the joystick and they did not work either. The only thing that ended up working on the tractor was the tractor leveling tilt control and driving functions. I do not know why I cant get the quick coupler to work even though it is still making the usual clicking noise in the fuse box or why none of the joystick functions will move the boom at all. I checked all the fuses and they are all fine. Please give me some advice to how I can fix this issue. Thanks!


try www.heavyequipmentforums.com there is a section there especially for telehandlers and troubleshooting.


----------

